# 40 cc Inline 4 Cylinder



## tonyengines (Nov 3, 2010)

much idea. but nothing designs :-\ :-\


----------



## tonyengines (Nov 3, 2010)

engine head  :


----------



## tonyengines (Nov 3, 2010)

engine head valve


----------



## tonyengines (Nov 3, 2010)

crank and bearing


----------



## nfk (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice project!
I don`t fully understand how your crank is being mounted, can you explain a bit the design?

Norberto


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Nov 3, 2010)

It looks to be just like this one.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=11253.msg123306#msg123306


----------



## tonyengines (Nov 3, 2010)

dieselpilot  said:
			
		

> It looks to be just like this one.
> 
> http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=11253.msg123306#msg123306



your design is fantastic    

I hope that my photos are useful :


----------



## nfk (Nov 3, 2010)

So simple and so clever! :bow:
Thanks for the pics, they explain everything!


----------



## coopertje (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi Tony,

Nice work on the engine, like that crank :bow:

Question, how did you make the seats for the crank bearings in the block? In the lathe with a boringbar, your mill, other? I have been thinking quite some time how to achieve a nice round boring in a relative long block.....

Keep the pics coming!!

Best regards Jeroen


----------



## tonyengines (Nov 8, 2010)

coopertje  said:
			
		

> Hi Tony,
> 
> Nice work on the engine, like that crank :bow:
> 
> ...




I have booring in the lathe


----------



## GailInNM (Nov 8, 2010)

Very nice work, Tony. I appreciate the clear descriptions of the operations in your thread. 
Gail in NM


----------



## coopertje (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi Tony,

Thanks for the clear explanation, it helps a lot! Nice tip of sacrificing an old tool bit holder and put that in the bar. I will keep this in mind when I will build my first multiple cylinder engine in some time.

I will be following along your build.

Best regards Jeroen


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 8, 2010)

Great looking work as usual Tony!

Keep it up.


----------



## tonyengines (Nov 9, 2010)

;Dthanks to all ;D


----------



## cfellows (Nov 9, 2010)

Great looking engine! What's the bore and stroke?

Chuck


----------



## tonyengines (Nov 11, 2010)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> Great looking engine! What's the bore and stroke?
> 
> Chuck



Hi Chuck
 bore 23.90 mm
 stroke 23.00 mm


----------



## nfk (Nov 11, 2010)

Tony, your engine is looking great! :bow:


----------



## agmachado (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Tony,

Very cool, When we have more news?

Take care,

Alexandre


----------



## Tony64 (Apr 5, 2021)

*i'm ---tonyengines --- i can't recover my passwort now i'm Tony64*


----------



## Longboy (Apr 5, 2021)

Roller bearing cranks are an easy spin! Where is your engine these days?


----------



## kuhncw (Apr 5, 2021)

Tony, 
Thanks for bringing this thread up again.  

Chuck


----------



## Tony64 (Apr 6, 2021)

Longboy said:


> Roller bearing cranks are an easy spin! Where is your engine these days?


hi, I'm almost done, I took a long break


----------

